# Internet mit Notebook über WLAN im Akkubetrieb langsamer



## Jules Mumm (3. Oktober 2003)

Liebe tutorials.de-User ! Ich benötige dringend Eure Hilfe 

Habe mir soeben folgendes Mini-Heimnetzwerk eingerichtet:
Ein Desktop-PC (XP) + 1 Acer-Notebook (XP) + beide verbunden über WLAN mit
einem D-Link Router (614+), der übers DSL-Modem mit T-DSL-Flat ins www geht.

Soweit - so gut ! Nachdem ich nun über die anfängliche Hürde, das Netzwerk überhaupt zum Laufen zu bringen, hinweg gekommen bin...stelle ich nun
folgende Merkwürdigkeit beim WLAN-Betrieb des Notebooks fest:

Mit Netzanschluss (Strom aus der Steckdose) läuft alles prima - Internet Seitenabrufe gehen fix wie nix !
A B E R:  
Im Akkubetrieb dauert der Internetseitenaufbau (bei unveränderten Einstellungen!) manchmal länger als bei einem Analog-Modem, hängt sich völlig auf oder ist unvollständig (bei Bildern)...

Wenn ich also nun mit meinem WLAN Notebook mit der "Strippe" zwar nicht am Modem dafür aber an der Steckdose hängen muss, nützt mir auch das WLAN nix !

Hat Jemand von Euch des Rätsels Lösung ? Habe leider über die Suchfunktion und in anderen Foren keine Lösung für das Problem gefunden.

Für eine Lösung BEDANKE ich mich schon jetzt ! Jules Mumm


----------



## Frank Loizzi (3. Oktober 2003)

*Entwicklungsfehler?*

Hallo,

vermutlich ein Entwicklungsfehler des Notebooks. Wenn du den Fehler beliebig reproduzieren kannst ist vermutlich die Versorgungsspannung während des Akkubetriebes nicht hoch genug. Eventuell ist auch der Akku hin. Du solltest entweder ein zweite, unterschiedliche WLAN-Karte testweise betreiben um zu schauen, ob das Problem damit auch auftritt. Wenn ja solltest du dir testweise einen zweiten Akku besorgen. Tritt das Problem danach weiterhin auf, liegts wohl an dem Notebook. Ich betreibe eine Netgear WLAN-Karte in einem Sony-Notebook ohne Probleme, auch während des Akkubetriebes. Da ich auch Windows XP benutze, kann ich dir zumindest versichern, das es sich nicht um eine Betriebssystemkrankheit handelt. Es gibt allerdings bei einigen WLAN-Karten eine Stromsparfunktion, die ist aber wohl deaktiviert falls vorhanden, oder?

 

Ciao

Frank Loizzi


----------



## REDSMOKE (3. Oktober 2003)

Tach
Jules Mumm

Schalte mal den Energiesparmodus deiner WLAN-Karte aus dann müsste es genauso gut wie mit Netzanschluss (Strom aus der Steckdose) gehen.

MfG
REDSMOKE 

PS:
Eizustellen unter: Start->Einstellungen->Netzwerverbindungen->Wlan-Karte->
Eigenschaften->Konfigurieren->Erweitert->Power Save Mode-> auf default stellen

viel Glück


----------



## Frank Loizzi (3. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von REDSMOKE _
> *Eizustellen unter: Start->Einstellungen->Netzwerverbindungen->Wlan-Karte->
> Eigenschaften->Konfigurieren->Erweitert->Power Save Mode-> auf default stellen
> *



Hallo,

du solltest wissen, dass dies nicht jede Karte kann. Es könnte also sein, dass du ihm ins dialogtechnische Nirvana verwiesen hast.  

Ciao

Frank Loizzi


----------



## Jules Mumm (3. Oktober 2003)

*TAUSEND DANK !*

@
Frank Loizzi & Redsmoke:

Vielen, vielen Dank ! Habe das separate Powermanagement der WLAN-Verbindung  und jetzt flitzen die www-Sites auch im AKKU-Betrieb nur so über das Display ! Ich hab zwar keine externe WLAN-Karte - da integriertes WLAN mit centrinoChip - aber auch da habe ich die entsprechende Einstellung gefunden.

Herzlichen Dank an EUCH BEIDE !  

Ich hatte bisher immer nur die Einstellungen des Notebook-PowerManagements verändert und bis hin auf DESKTOP-Betrieb umgestellt: OHNE ERFOLG !
Aber jetzt geht ALLES prima.

@
Frank Loizzi:
Mit dem ENTWICKLUNGSFEHLER ?! hast Du mir einen ganz schönen Schrecken eingejagt...da mein ACER TM660 nagelneu ist. Danke trotzdem auch an Dich.

Jetzt kann ich mich endlich auch ohne "Stromstrippe" in der Wohnung und im Netz "bewegen". Nochmals DANKE für die prompte Antwort !

Euch noch einen schönen Feiertag und ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Jules Mumm


----------

